# Taking Pets along in a TT



## Butchkoral (Jul 15, 2021)

Planning on getting a small-mid size dog but will have to take along with in our TT.  Are pets a good traveling companion? Will it hinder what parks we can go to?


----------



## Soujrnr (Jul 19, 2021)

It might hinder you from some parks but there are great apps that will tell you which ones are pet friendly. I highly recommend the RV Trip Wizard for trip planning! 

RV Trip Wizard

If you want to know what things are offered (or not offered) at a campground, simply click on that location and you'll see a pop-up that looks like the image below. In the image to the left of the dollar signs, you'll see some icons and that will show you if it is pet friendly or not. The icon on the far right is supposed to be a dog...LOL  That means the location is pet friendly. Happy trails!!


----------



## Butchkoral (Jul 20, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## Soujrnr (Jul 20, 2021)

You're very welcome!


----------



## henryck (Jul 21, 2021)

You can also find pet-friendly places using Bringfido.


----------

